

Charging for content: The only way journalism will survive - jrwoodruff
http://newsosaur.blogspot.com/2009/03/why-media-must-charge-for-web-content.html

======
jrwoodruff
So the line of thinking goes that people were once willing to pay for the
newspaper to be delivered to their doorstep, they should be willing to pay for
at least - some - of the content online. AND, without said paying subscribers,
journalists will not be able to make a living.

But what is it that newspaper subscribers paid for? Was it to support the
journalist who toiled at the police precinct getting the arrest log, or was it
to have the Sunday comics and crossword delivered to their doorstep, with the
added advantage of keeping up with local news and politics thrown in?

My point is, what content on a local news site - and I'm talking the
Lawerence, Kansas World Journal kind of local - will people pay for?

